
Dropbox Disaster with Selective Sync - coste
A warning to users of DropBox
Take note! There is a serious problem with Dropbox,  if you use Dropbox, make sure you have a second backup.  …A  warning if you use it, for you too can loose thousand of images…I have been in communication with Dropbox for over two months and I have not had satisfactory response.  I need an alternative method to resolve this issue.  I have done everything that I could do with Dropbox to no avail. They are not taking this situation seriously.  No images recovered, photos that were only stored on Dropbox gone,  I had a local drive but it crashed so I have no way to recuperate my images, two years of professional and personal art work for the moment lost.  Has any one else had similar problems with Dropbox? Does anyone know how to get Dropbox to react and recuperate lost images
======
viraptor
> if you use Dropbox, make sure you have a second backup

"make sure you have a backup" Dropbox is not a backup service. It's a
collaboration / sharing space. It's a multi-desktop sync tool. But it's not a
backup tool - in the same way a RAID with daily snapshots isn't a backup.

~~~
NotPaidToPost
Dropbox advertises "120 days of file recovery" for paying users, though, along
with snapshots of file versions. The description of the feature is titled
"File back up and recovery".

~~~
viraptor
Sure, but you don't know how they're storing it / how mixed is it with current
data. An ideal backup is something you can disconnect from the system to
guarantee it doesn't change and can be used in read-only mode. Dropbox is
doing something slightly in that direction, but not completely.

